# Major Edward A. Weed - RACYCLE



## Gary Mc (Mar 2, 2013)

After seeing dcweed1920's post in the Racycle Madness thread (that Blue Nelson started) about his Great Grandfather *Major Edward A. Weed*, I thought the Major deserved his own individual thread.  So this is the start.

*This man rode 49,735 miles between his 55th and 63rd birthdays on a Racycle including an 18 month long cross country trip.  His story should inspire us all to get out and RIDE!!!!!!!!!!*

Here's a pic I found online so everyone can see a great pic of this gentleman to start it.  I'll add a few articles from "The Bicycle World and Motorcycle Review".  Feel free to add articles or any comments.  To me this is an inspiring story more need to know about.


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 2, 2013)

*October 23rd, 1909 edition of the "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"*

From the October 23rd, 1909 edition of the "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" at:

http://archive.org/stream/bicyc60251909191910newy#page/158/mode/2up/search/weed


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 2, 2013)

*"...and the boys should treat him kindly."*

Very cool -

http://www.policegazette.us/FromTheMorgue_1-5-1901_Weed.html


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 2, 2013)

*October 1st, 1910 edition of the "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"*

From the October 1st, 1910 edition of the "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 2, 2013)

*"In Twenty-Five States on a Bicycle" - December 31st, 1910 BW&MR*

From the December 31st, 1910 edition of the "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 2, 2013)

*"In Twenty-Five States on a Bicycle" continued - January 7th, 1911 BW&MR*

From the January 7th, 1911 edition of the "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 2, 2013)

*Pic at the start of his Trans-Continental Trip*


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 2, 2013)

*Major Weed Selected the Racycle - Ad*


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 2, 2013)

*Writeup at "The Racycle Crank"*

"The Major’s Story: A Racycle Odyssey 100 Years Ago"

http://racycle.blogspot.com/2009/08/majors-story-racycle-odyssey-100-years.html


----------



## dcweed1920 (Mar 2, 2013)

Gary Mc and all,
Having researched the Major (my great-grandfather) for some 18 years now, I can definitely state that he was quite the rider.  Portland OR to Mexico City MX, Cuba, around the east coast for eight years, and New York City to Portland ME to Los Angeles CA; all between 1895 and 1909.  However, and I'm sorry to disappoint, he did not ride all of those 49,000 miles awheel; some were by rail and boat.  That said, the jury is still out on his actual miles by bike.  My current estimate is between 23,000 and 28,000, but more work is needed to pin that number down hard.
Regards, Weed

Taken in San Jose CA, August 23, 1910.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 2, 2013)

He never looks worn or dirty. He was quite the dandy and

an inspiration to all Racycle lovers.....!


----------



## Waterland (Mar 2, 2013)

So where did his bicycle end up?  Is it still in your family, or was it scrapped years ago?  Or perhaps it was donated to a museum somewhere?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 3, 2013)

This is just the kind of bicycle history that keeps me collecting. Thanks to Gary and The Weed family for a great thread.


----------



## dcweed1920 (Mar 4, 2013)

*The Major; 1901*

The bike made it to Los Angeles sometime in 1910, but I have no info beyond that.  Attached photo was published in the Police Gazette January 5, 1901 after the Major's return from Mexico.  I suspect that's an Orient (triple buttress fork, oval headbadge) but defer to you experts.  Records suggest he left Portland OR in 1896 aboard an Adlake, then switched to an Orient after returning to the States.  It was the Pacemaker he selected for the 1908-09 ride back to CA.

The wide leather belt was obtained in Mexico in ~1897, and he wore this for many years. The center frame bag and the canteen holder (with initals EAW) he probably made himself as he was a professional regalia manufacturer back in the 1870's.  Some of the medals and buttons were issued by the GAR.  The holster is empty; he tossed the gun while in Cuba.  There is no light on this bike, but he did carry one aboard the Pacemaker.  Yeah, he like the decorations, and was known to be a bit overly-proud at times.  However, and possibly in a belated response to that reputation, the following was included in a letter he wrote shortly before his death in 1925.  Can't be certain, but these may be his own words:

When Gabriel blows his horn,
And you have been laid out,
The medals you have worn,
Will be scattered all about.
The Lord will look you over,
To find the service scars,
That you got in serving others,
While going through life’s wars.

Regards, Weed


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 4, 2013)

dcweed1920 said:


> When Gabriel blows his horn,
> And you have been laid out,
> The medals you have worn,
> Will be scattered all about.
> ...



This is amazing.
  Man I wish the family had his Pacemaker, at least you have this incredible story.


----------



## dcweed1920 (May 9, 2013)

*More from EAW*

An extract of my pocket diary gives this as my experience on that memorable Easter of 1909:  "Terrible head wind, up grade and sand made me walk all the way, and it was the hardest seven miles I ever traveled.  Had to lie down and rest many a time.  Not a house on the way or building of any kind as a temporary shelter from the fierce wind and flying sand.  It was an awful experience.  I am mostly worn out tonight.”

The next day, Monday, April 12, I met my Waterloo, as I have previously described, when poor Racy Pacy was ground to pieces on a trestle bridge by an express train, (the only thing which can smash a Racycle) and I narrowly escaped by jumping 15 feet to the ground below.  All Albuquerque papers and citizens sympathized with me, and helped me pass pleasantly the time I there waited for a new wheel to be sent.

From 'The Major's Story', a short piece written by EAW about his bike trip from Maine to California in 1908-1909


----------

